# shadow passwords

## MarsDude

Installed 1.1a without a problem, also have kde3 working nicely. 

Now I tried to add a user, using Kuser. But after saving and closing Kuser, I get the msg for every (system)user, that there is no shadow for it...

Is there no shadow passwords installed? (which would surprise me) or am I just missing something ?

I just have the basic system installed (followed the install page to the letter) and have X and KDE3.0, that's it. Any help would be great.

----------

## craftyc

I have the exact same problem. When I add a user from the command line though, there are no problems. Anybody know what the error could be?

----------

## tebers

well I just think they do not have passwords stored thats all.

The developers made it for us a little bit convienent. imagine after that you have to create all these basic user and groups.

Thorsten

----------

